# Seeking Daily and Multi-Day Raft Guides in Dinosaur National Monument



## Adrift Adventures (Feb 19, 2013)

Adrift Adventures Dinosaur is seeking daily and multi-day raft guides to run the Green River and Yampa River in Dinosaur National Monument. 

We are accepting applications for experienced multi-day guides, experienced daily guides who want to start running multi-days and guide trainees. 

Positions run from mid-May through mid-August (or Labor Day). 

Adrift Adventures operates in Jensen, UT.

Please send cover letter, resume, and three references to [email protected]. 

You may contact Travis 719-221-5693 with questions.


----------

